# Ecoxotic E series LED fixture| E-60 model | review



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

It finally came today, here is the Ecoxotic E series LED lights, more pics later.










I can now rescape the 60P.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

As promised, here is the updated picture.


----------



## ame (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi

How do you find the light performing.

On a 19 inch deep , 48 inch long CO2 tank..would the light be adeaquate.

Have you seen pearling with this light?

ame


----------

